# Diy Stand Idea?



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm in the process of building a stand for my 55 but I need idea , they are couples of examples on the net I start looking at it a bit but not certain ..

I have a guy that can built me some nice molding for the lower portion and the top of the stand but for the rest I'm not certain which style to go ...

any idea or tips is greatly appreciated !!

thanks

Vince


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Vince,
Joe had a great thread going for his 75g. Here's the link: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/187427-75-gallon-tank-journal-updated-98-spraybar-done/
Maybe you can get some idea's from his stand.
Cheers,
Trevor


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I hate to recommend this but Reefcentral.com is a salt water forum there is a thread titled show off you stands and there are about a couple hundred stand pics that where I got the idea to do mine.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks guys I will look at it !

I'm gonna post somes pic when I will start the project...


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Project is finally started !! I built it the same way of the link that TheCableGuy posted ...

next is to add some plywood and door..

the height is 26", I was a bit confused about how high I want it , for now its about 18" and its too low , do you think 26 is good for a 55 gal ?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I would just toss the tank up there and see if you can still easily reach the bottom. Drives me crazy when I can't reach the bottoms of my tanks. Looking good so far.

Structually I bet that thing would easily hold twice as much weight as a typical 55g tank.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah I can reach the bottom for sure , its just 6 " higher , the stand is at my friend house so the test fit will be only when fully completed haha , and yeah its overkill on holding capacity but its doesn't matter..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Minimum height for a stand should be atleast 2 feet


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

some progress...

next is door, lower molding and clear


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Looking good. It's always nice when someone takes the time to actually trim their stand out. Gives it a good finished look.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks man !


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Finally I finish it last night, I put 3 coat of clear , sand with sandpaper600, and put 2 other coat of clear,i just do the swap to night with my friend and a water change by the same time , fitment was dead on , i like the result , the view of the fish is way better !


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice work Vince,good detailing, I envy your talent.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks impalass, appreciated


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

sweet stand man great work i am building mine right now and i think i like the paneling over the plywood i was going to use.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome work! Looks better then stands you can buy.


----------

